# Are you ready?



## And4togo (Feb 18, 2004)

Ok it is time for some Football. Who is everyone pulling for? Being in Northeren Ca. I am a 49er fan, but Love the GREENBAY PACKERS. Who is your team?
Rob


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Well first and foremost I am an avid University of Oregon fan, followed by being a KC Chiefs fan. Even living in the Northwest I've just never been a huge Seahawks fan, though we're going to watch them beat the 9ers in a few weeks


----------



## CanadaCruizin (Jul 3, 2004)

I do enjoy the NFL, however I have to admit I'm an Edmonton Eskimo's fan (CFL). I live in the capital city and since we are the City of Champions







(that's what the sign says when you drive into the city)

Go Esks Go... Go Esks Go...


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

I hate to admit this but ever since I was stationed down at Keesler AFB in 1972 I have followed the Saints. Still hoping and haven't given up yet. Kirk


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

I'm a fan of Da Bears and I would like to put forth a motion that this forum not allow any Packers fans to participate. Anyone with me?

Thank you.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I'm an anomally.....I like both the AFC east. Mostly the Jets, Pats and Bills. When they are playing each other though, I usually go for the Bills.

College, well that is another question. There is just so much to chose from. I have been following UConn's rise to Division I with some enthusiasim, so I guess you could say I'm a Husky fan.

Tim


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Is there even going to be a hockey season this year? We are lucky to have several teams from the AHL in the area. Hartford Wolfpack (Rangers farm team), and the Bridgeport Soundtigers. In addtion, we have our own team from I think the UHL? Anyway, the Danbury Trashers start with their first season next month. They are owned by the local waste management mogul, hence the name.

I forgot, I like to watch the Giants also, when I'm in a NFC mood.

Tim


----------



## Ymryl (Mar 2, 2004)

Patriots Baby!

I even have a "Bellichick for President" bumper sticker... Kickoff is tonight and I will be watching it in 65 inches of High Definition (football is why high definition tv was created for those of you that don't know







).

Now if the stupid useless baseball season will end everyone can focus on a real sport for a change!


----------



## djd1023 (Sep 29, 2003)

As much as I hate to admit it at times, I'm a big GIANTS fan.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I'm with Jim. Green Bay bad...









*MINNESOTA VIKINGS*...good.









I have tickets to da BEARS vs *VIKINGS *game on the 26th.









Sorry Jim...I'll be rooting for the *VIKES*!


----------



## katiesda (Sep 30, 2003)

Who else but *THE WORLD CHAMPION NEW ENGLAND PATRIOTS (2 out of the last 3 years).





















*


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Hurricaneplumber, the Danbury Trashers are owned by the local waste management mogul, hence the name Trashers, and the mascot. The Danbury Ice Arena, where they will play their first season barely meet the minimum seating requirments for the league. Many local residents are speculating that if the first season is sucessful, a new arena will be built by the team owner, with a larger seating capacity.

Ymryl, thanks for clearing things up for us on that. I thought it was for the PGA.









Tim


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Hmmmm, I guess I have to go with CalTech. They are undefeated since 1993 and they have played in the Rose Bowl more than any other team in history. Yeap, has to be the CalTech Beavers! Go Beavers!  Actually, I think I'll have to back UW this year.

Son goes to CalTech, but they quit playing football in 1993. The Rose Bowl is there home field. Daughter goes to UW.


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> I'm with Jim. Green Bay bad...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's good to know that Bears fans and Vikings fans have a common enemy.... when they're not fighting each other.

Looking forward to gloating in a Bears winning season.


----------



## Campinout (Jun 18, 2004)

NINERS,NINERS,NINERS,NINERS,NINERS!!!!
I like the Niners
Dw likes Buffalo Bills


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> Tim, How far you live from the arena?


Alot more then a short walk. I've never actually timed it, but it takes me about 10 minutes to drive there. Besides, the last time I was there, the rink didn't have a licence to sell any of that barley and hops soda.







Of course, I'm sure that will change with a professional team there now.







They haven't posted any ticket prices yet, but the home opener is 10/15, against the Adirondack Frostbite out of Glens Falls. I will probably go to a game or two, and if there are any day games, or not on a school night, I'll bring my son.

They are currently trying to expand the seating at the arena to 2500, from about 750. I don't know where they are going to put everyone.

Back to the original subject of the thread, how bout those Pats last night







What a great game!

Tim


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

vdub said:


> Beavers! Go Beavers!  Actually, I think I'll have to back UW this year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beavers and Huskies... to a Duck fan living in Cougar country them are fighten' words. LOL But then I noticed you were not talking OSU Beavers -whew-

I don't have much to say, but before you jump on the UW bandwagon I just need to say...


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

LOL! I even live in Pullman! No need to mention Fresno -- sorry state of affairs wasn't it? Worse yet, I'm a UI grad. Did you happen to see the BSU UI game? Vandals were crucified 7 to 65. Ouch!


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

OKLAHOMA SOONERS!!!

In the pros, Houston Texans and Dallas Cowboys.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

LOL vdub, no I missed it. I'm looking forward to a good football weekend though!


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

How can one like the SF 49'ers and the GB PACKERS. They are NFC competitors?

My household holds the KC CHIEFS in the AFC and the DETROIT LIONS in the NFC dear to the heart.


----------



## Twins Make 4 (Apr 25, 2004)

Thanks Y-guy. And how 'bout them Bulldogs, eh? I'm hoping that UW goes all the way to the Rose Bowl now that we took them down. Next stop, K-State back in Manhattan.

Uh hmm, sorry, lost my composure for a moment. Can't help it sometimes, being an alum & close friends with many in the athletic department you gotta celebrate the victories.

Here's to football season & more importantly football weather!!. Goobye Summer.

TM4


----------



## Campinout (Jun 18, 2004)

Twins Make 4

Ditto my friend from sanger CA just east of Fresno, Go Dogs, win the WAC!!!!!


----------

